# Various pictures



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

A few pictures[attachment=3:1k963il9]hunt 2007 canyonA Standard e-mail view.jpg[/attachment:1k963il9][attachment=2:1k963il9]Yellowstone eagle 10-06 559x783.jpg[/attachment:1k963il9][attachment=1:1k963il9]Yellowstone elk 10-16 668x496.jpg[/attachment:1k963il9][attachment=0:1k963il9]B-17 668x443.jpg[/attachment:1k963il9]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Steveb said:


> A few pictures[attachment=3:1j3769f1]hunt 2007 canyonA Standard e-mail view.jpg[/attachment:1j3769f1][attachment=2:1j3769f1]Yellowstone eagle 10-06 559x783.jpg[/attachment:1j3769f1][attachment=1:1j3769f1]Yellowstone elk 10-16 668x496.jpg[/attachment:1j3769f1][attachment=0:1j3769f1]B-17 668x443.jpg[/attachment:1j3769f1]


I'd get away from that plane. The props are'nt turning. :roll: _(O)_ :roll:

Great picks. Nice shot of the Eagle.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Amazing pics! I especially love the one with the eagle eating the carcass! Nice Work!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Good job!! Nice picture's.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

That eagle on the carcass is sweet..


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. My wife and I had driven past the eagle earlier in the day, and there were crowds there, this being Yellowstone. Late in the afternoon we were heading back to camp and saw the eagle in the river. Nobody else was there. I got the camera and went to the river, staying behind trees. I was able to get fairly close and the long lens did the rest. I have a couple of dozen pictures of it eating. A few people came by and most were quiet enough to not disturb the eagle. Then a kid came running up and popped of a flash on his camera. The show was over. It was an interesting experience.


----------

